

Air Force may suffer collateral damage from PS3 firmware update - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/05/how-removing-ps3-linux-hurts-the-air-force.ars

======
nfnaaron
I have this vague feeling that Sony is currently letting DOD know that Sony
could actually produce units with Linux capability, to a spec, for a price.

